# Lantern bugs from Maliau Basin



## orionmystery (Jul 7, 2011)

Found 3 types of lanternflies there but only two were new to me. 

Now i have 9 in my collection: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature

Maliau Basin trip report here: Maliau Basin | Up Close with Nature

_Pyrops sultana_











_Pyrops shiinaorum shiinaorum_? =_ Saiva sp_?










Found a mating pair too 





_Pyrops whiteheadi_...got them in Danum Valley before.


----------



## Omofo (Jul 14, 2011)

The colors on #6  are awesome!


----------



## Dracaena (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome razorsharp photos !:thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 14, 2011)

Dracaena said:


> Awesome razorsharp photos !:thumbup:


 


Omofo said:


> The colors on #6  are awesome!



Thanks Dracaena, Omofo.


----------

